# Academy of Makeup Arts in Nashville, TN?!



## turbolicious (Jul 9, 2012)

So I'm looking into makeup schools and found The Academy of Makeup Arts (http://www.theamua.com/) in Nashville, Tennessee.  I can't find many reviews or anything on it so I was wondering if anyone has attended or heard much about it.  My dream school would be the MUFE academy in NYC, but AMUA offers special effects and body painting closer to home.  Any info would be great, thanks!


----------



## honeybooboo (Aug 2, 2012)

What good would a review do?  Anyone can write them, especially the school's owners.  Avoid school and take workshops in NY or closer in ATL.  The cost is insanity and you could learn better elsewhere.  Who goes to Nashville to learn makeup?  It's all about connections and that means NY or LA mostly.  Also, look at their teachers portfolio and resume.  If it isn't current, run run RUN!!!


----------



## hayleyerm (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi! I just wanted to give you personal review of the school. I completed AMUA's certificate program last year. It was an intensive one month training program that covered all areas of being a Freelance Makeup Artist. Beauty, Fashion, SFX, and airbrush. They also provide you with an extensive kit that you will use in class and for a long time after. Lessons were very hands-on and thorough. The class size is small so there is always time to ask questions and perfect your technique. When I attended, Ashley Eisenlohr was the sole instructor (since then, they have added instructors) and I can't give her enough positive feedback. She has worked in this industry for a very long time and continues to work as a successful makeup artist in Nashville and many other locations. She is also a huge help after school. She lets you know about bookings and is always willing to give you professional advice. Also, the community of alumni is really strong. We are constantly communicating with each other and working together. 
  	To respond to the other poster, AMUA and getting training is totally worth it. Not only do you gain proper knowledge and techniques (proper sanitation techniques are huge in the industry and a lot of MUA's don't abide by those procedures. gross), telling someone you were trained in a school and not on YouTube gives you a leg up in getting bookings. It's very hard to move to a big city and instantly start assisting without any connections or training (not to mention getting paid). Very few people would let a green MUA on their set. Personally, it gave me a lot of confidence to be able to submit to any gig because I knew my training supplied me with the tools and knowledge to complete the job. They also really prepare you for the real world with the business side of things. You talk about getting bookings, building your kit (on top of the extensive kit that is provided), doing your taxes, and set etiquette. Nashville is a great place to learn, by the way. We have a strong commercial market, a growing film and TV industry (do you watch "Nashville"?), and we are Music City USA so we always have plenty of artists shooting music videos and album covers. 
  	As someone who completed the program, I will tell you the work I've been doing since finishing the program. I've worked on 5 music videos, 3 album cover shoots, 2 short films, 1 feature length film, tons of weddings and photoshoots. Most of these projects were paid. I will also mention that I've maintained a full time job on top of those projects. You get out what you put in. 
  	If you have the means and a year to devote to schooling, going to a big school in NY is fine, but you have to think about all the extra costs of living in a big city like that and how saturated the market already is. AMUA is a great starting point for an aspiring makeup artist. You get plenty of training in a short amount of time, don't rack up tons of debt, and an excellent supportive community around you. You can always move on from there. I know girls who have gone on to NY and LA (I'm personally pursuing film in Vancouver in the next year), but there is tons of work here in Nashville if you go looking for it. I would recommend this school to anyone because it helped me find my career and immediately start working in the industry.


----------



## Meko Davis (Feb 9, 2013)

I too went to the Academy of Makeup Arts.  I am from Nashville, TN and did extensive research on larger programs at MUD and so on.  However, I decided to go to stay in town and go to the AMUA to start, and maybe decide to do a bigger program later.  I graduated in February 2011, and I can say that I am SO glad that this is the route I took.  And now I have no intention of going to any other makeup school.  I do plan to attend some other workshops (continuing education is key), I received an awesome foundation for my career.  The Academy of Makeup Arts provided me with the kit, skills and confidence to pursue things that I never thought imaginable.  Since completing my program, I have had the opportunity to work on ad campaigns, music videos, reality t.v. shows, live events, and much more.  In fact, I worked on a live Grammy show backstage at the nomination concert here, I am in the midst of filming a reality show, and will be traveling to Miami in a couple of weeks to work on a runway show.  So let me tell you, it is very possible.  Ashley (the director) is awesome, and has been there every single time I've needed her since I finished.  So although Honey Boo Boo is absolutely entitled to his/her opinion, I can tell you from personal experience that I am glad I went to a smaller school, wasn't just a number, and got an awesome jump start to my career.  I do plan to move to New York...and I am positive that when I get there I will have the tools, foundation, and confidence to be competitive and successful in that market.   Good luck!


----------



## clarajones (Jan 27, 2015)

I think I agree with you because I don't see ANY REVIEWS that are legit anywhere. They all promise you will make thousands of dollars a year as a makeup artist but I don't see anyone making it years later from any school. Not unless you go to cosmetology school and get a real LICENSE for hair. You would have to do a LOT OF MAKEUP to make the kind of money they promise you will. Get a job at a counter first and learn from there is my best advice. You have to like people, applying makeup to them and sales.  And the Nashville show was had mostly ALL Los Angeles artists keying and leads. They didn't use Nashville artists but for a day or two ONLY. GO TO LA OR NEW YORK for a school .


----------

